# Mushroom Gratin-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2006)

_We like this with grilled chicken or beef and I usually end up doubleing it and as is it serves 6-10 _

_2-cloves minced garlic_
_1-onion finely diced, I use yellow or white_
_3-tab. freshly chopped flat leaf parsley_
_1-tea. dry marjoram or more if you like the taste_
_1-tea. salt_
_2-grinds black pepper, coarse grind_
_1/3-c. peanut oil_
_2-tab. wine vinegar_
_1-1/2 lbs. fresh mushrooms, sliced_
1/4 lb. butter
1/2-c. fresh bread crumbs, I like to use sourdough french
1/4-c. freshly grated parmesan

put garlic,onion,parsley,marjoram,salt,pepper, oli and vinegar in a good sized bowl. there is very little liquid. Add mushrooms and marinate 3 hrs. Stir often.
Melt 1/2 the butter in heavy skillet. Remove mushrooms from marinade with slotted spoon and put in skillet. Cook over high heat 1 min, stir often.
Butter a shallow 1-qt. baking dish and put mushrooms in it. Sprinkle with the bread crumbs and cheese dot with remaining butter. This far and the recipe can be held in refrigerator for up to 6 hrs. Place dish under preheated broiler for 6-7 min to brown before serving.Watch closely so it doesn't burn.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Jun 8, 2006)

Its only in the last 10 years or so that I have been eating mushrooms. This looks lovely kadesma, thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Its only in the last 10 years or so that I have been eating mushrooms. This looks lovely kadesma, thanks!


Your welcome Alix..

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2006)

ooh, yum.  I'm assuming you used the white button mushrooms.

Have you ever tried making this with portabellos as an entree?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> ooh, yum. I'm assuming you used the white button mushrooms.
> 
> Have you ever tried making this with portabellos as an entree?


Yes Mudbug, I use the white buttons and sliced them. I haven't used portabellos, but don't see why you couldn't I've seen them already sliced in the produce department, might give it a try soon, Thanks 

kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, dear, that's twice today you've gotten me - this looks scrumptious!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Oh, dear, that's twice today you've gotten me - this looks scrumptious!


Glad you like  I'm a mushroom nut and use them as often as I can. I've even taken to using them instead of pate when I make a dish similar to beef wellington.

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for a great recipe - cut and pasted!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Michelemarie, I hope it's a good one for you 

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yum, yum, I can never have enough of new ideas for mushrooms, one of my favest of the fave foods!! 
There growing a mini rain forest of flat leaf parsley just outside of our kitchen window sill, I would use some extra dose of parsley to sprinkle upon after the sautèing the shrooms !!

Thanks for yet another mouth watering recipe, CJ!! Gee, just what Lucilla and Guido are missing out on... (I never understood people who dislike mushrooms!!)


----------



## amber (Jun 9, 2006)

I love mushrooms and your recipe sounds really good.  Thanks.


----------



## Constance (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks like another winner, Kadesma. You're so good.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I love mushrooms and your recipe sounds really good. Thanks.


Thanks Amber 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Looks like another winner, Kadesma. You're so good.


 Thanks Connie,   You always say the nicest things  
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Jun 10, 2006)

This is Wonderful!!! I made it to go with baked breaded pork chops, steamed potatoes and a salad. Compliments the whole meal!!  Thank you for the recipe!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> This is Wonderful!!! I made it to go with baked breaded pork chops, steamed potatoes and a salad. Compliments the whole meal!! Thank you for the recipe!!!


Thank you Shunka, what a nice compliment. I'm so glad you enjoyed the recipe.
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 13, 2006)

CJ I made this yesterday and it was soooo delicious!! 

We used a type of mushrooms called "pleurotus" (I am not sure of the English translation...), 





very popular here in Italy, large and more body to its flavour and texture than the white button mushrooms, I was tempted to sample a bit as I was sauteeing them after the marinating process, as they were already looking and smelling so good, but I used all my will power to restrain myself as I knew I would just end up eating the whole thing... And in the end I was glad for that!! However, I missed this bit,



			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> _We like this with grilled chicken or beef and I usually end up doubleing it and as is it serves 6-10 _


 
I just used the amount pretty much as it was described, it was just for us two but we scarfed them right down and wanting for more I must make sure to prepare more the next time!! 

Thanks for yet another winner, I will add this one to that "All time favourite DC recipe" thread!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2006)

_Thank you Licia, I'm so glad you enjoyed the recipe. Those mushrooms looked beautiful and I can only imagine the flavor, it must have been outstanding...I love it when I can offer something we enjoy to others and they can enjoy it as well. Thanks for letting me know._

_kadesma _


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 13, 2006)

I made this recipe last night and dad and I fought for the leftovers (ended up splitting them but forgot to put mine back in fridge ).  Wow, was this good - thanks for another great recipe kadesma!​


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I made this recipe last night and dad and I fought for the leftovers (ended up splitting them but forgot to put mine back in fridge ). Wow, was this good - thanks for another great recipe kadesma!​


Hi Michele,
I'm so glad you liked the recipe. With my family I can't go wrong if I make anything with mushrooms. It's a nice feeling to be able to pass along recipes and share with my friends here on DC..Thanks again for letting me know.

kadesma


----------



## Sueanne (Jul 25, 2006)

Kadesma....Mushrooms are my favorite. This recipe looks so good & easy too. I usually stuff the mushrooms but this is less work. 
______
Sueanne


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

Sueanne said:
			
		

> Kadesma....Mushrooms are my favorite. This recipe looks so good & easy too. I usually stuff the mushrooms but this is less work.
> ______
> Sueanne


Hi Sueanne,
I love stuffed mushrooms and do them often, but this is one that I do often as well. It is easy and it tastes so good. I hope you get a chance to try them this way..We are having them this weekend with some grilled steaks.

kadesma


----------

